# Mountain View Publishers - Scammers in the Mail



## Ken N Tx (Jan 2, 2017)

Getting alot of scam in the mail lately ??

Here is what a local watchdog reporter posted:

They usually require fees to collect nonexistent winnings. *NEVER pay fees to win a prize.*

“You lucked out: having been promoted to entitlement prominently award-wise, in seven figures.” — Bureau of Public Relations.


“Confirm  that you have received instructions to proceed with the transfer of the  sum of 129,500 dollars by bank check in your name.” — Collins &  Associates.


“We are honored to have the privilege of serving you  in this matter. We can just imagine that winning * 41,300,000.00 in Cash  and Awards * would be the opportunity of a life-time for YOU, and truly  we are thrilled to bring you this exciting news!” — North American  Disbursement Agency.


“At last, the time has come to perform for  you my top-secret and very personal Golden Occult Ceremony that may  multiply your income times 10 and make problems disappear and your  wishes come true!” — Madame Gloria, a “Powerful Clairvoyant” from  France.


“Despite several letters, we have not received the  response necessary to place you in the running for a $15,000.00 Prize  Check. Our Prize Director is concerned. He has requested we make this  Important Contact before we suspend further action on your behalf, and  thereby place your account in our ‘Prize Ineligibility’ File.” —  International Award Payment Center.


“Dear Reader, America’s next  major financial crisis is finally here. The U.S. stock market lost more  than $1 trillion in the first few weeks of 2016.” — Free Books Offer,  Stanberry Research.


“And then there are the people who didn’t  answer our letters. These people were not so smart. They were also  mailed the same information letter just like this one you are reading  right now but they never answered our letters, probably threw them away.  Yes, those people actually threw away their opportunity to reclaim  their money. What a shame!” — New Funds Division.


“There are  absolutely no strings attached and this money is owed to you and will be  paid to you ‘for sure’ if as one of the owners you simply claim it.  This is ‘MONEY IN WAITING.’” — Consumer Services Division.


“It is  great pleasure and excitement that we now can inform you that we have  scheduled a payment of $5,893.00. ... We would also like to ask for your  help by including a gift of $9 or more to give hope and happiness to a  child suffering from cancer.” — Winner’s Notice Processing.


“Just mail two letters and make up to $15,000 in one month. Results are guaranteed!” — Vanderbilt Enterprises.


“Your  life is set for change. You will perhaps have a large income to depend  on. We hope that each check you receive for perhaps $8,000 can keep you  from working so hard.” — Monthly Annie Incomes via True Miracles LLC.


“Dear Jesus I am proving you with my seed offering of $[fill in the blank].” — Prayer By Letters.


“I  have decided to give you a series of secret lucky numbers, totally free  of charge. These lucky numbers are to be used by you alone. Now follow  along carefully. Give me your undivided attention. The information that  follows is crucial. My gift is my prophesy.” — Roselyn Richards.


“If  you need a lot of money fast, this is going to be the most important  message you will ever read. Never worry about money again.” — Stephen  Young via Communications Publishing.


“This letter is to advise you  that our offices received your name in conjunction with an ongoing  investigation into un-awarded cash and prize directives as offered  through various sweeps and lottery organizations.” — Macari, Thomas  & Associates.


“While this may have been simply an oversight,  we knew we had to get in touch with you as soon as possible to ensure  that you do not lose out on an unprecedented opportunity to win hundreds  of thousands of dollars.” — Mountain View Publishers.


“Provided  that you reply within the next 12 Days, you’ll also receive an  additional $Fifty Thousand Dollar Cash Bonus win opportunity — yours to  spend on whatever you like if you win. Throw a lavish dinner party for  you and all your loved ones.” — Wynfel Advisory Services.


“Please  stop whatever you are doing and open this envelope. This is possibly the  most important piece of mail you have ever received! From Psychic Lee  Moorhead, (Letter inside is confidential.)”


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 2, 2017)

Mainly Beltone, at my age they think that I have to be hard of hearing by now...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 2, 2017)

No mail scammers here, all telephone solicitations.

I am encouraged that the economy is improving as the number of credit card solicitations in the mail continues to increase!


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 2, 2017)

a lot of phone calls or mail about the warranty on my car about to expire.  Not sure how they get the info, as the phone calls are usually to MY cell phone, which is not associated with either of our cars.  Interestingly I once got a call from someone wanting to extend the warranty on a car we did not even own any more.


----------



## Carla (Jan 2, 2017)

I file all that stuff into the same location and the trashman "enters" it into his system on a weekly basis. There are a lot of retirement seminars that I am invited to--you know the free dinner and consultation. I won't go anywhere for "free" stuff because that is an old sales trick, by offering prospective clients a donut or a meal, some may feel  obligated. Now I know those are legit, I'm just not that open to sales promotions. I get them weekly for hearing aids and medical things. I will seek them out when or if they become necessary.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 2, 2017)

I've been getting these pushy junk mail notices that warn me Final Notice!!  This is our last and final offer to buy your house!  Then two weeks later more house buying junk in the mail.  I have no desire to sell my home, I've been here almost forty years, and if I did want to sell I wouldn't take pennies on the dollar from some fly by night buyer like that. 

I get the car warranty too expiring, they don't get that I don't care if it's expired.  Yes, and all the free dinner seminars, from people who want to manage my money for me and take some of it in the process.  Then the trade your car in for a new one spiel....I don't want to get a new car, and when I do it will be when I want it and on my own terms.  Love the preplanned funeral expenses too, not having a funeral and if I was me or my family are quite capable of handling the details.

They're like vultures out there, always trying to make a buck off of you and sell you something or some service.  The phone is constantly ringing too.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Jan 2, 2017)

I take the ones that come with postage paid envelopes and stuff all the junk mail that will fit inside (after tearing off anything that might contain my name or address) and mail them back on their dime. It's fun seeing how much will fit in one of those envelopes with a little tape to keep it shut.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 2, 2017)

*I remember a few years back, someone came up with the idea to collect up all the postage paid envelopes, and all the inserts and stuff.  Make sure there was nothing with your name and address...then kind of mix and match everything..and mail it all out, like they were mailing stuff to each other*


----------



## jujube (Jan 2, 2017)

I got one that said on the front of the envelope:  "POSTAL EMPLOYEE: PLEASE DELIVER THIS LETTER IN ACCORDANCE WITH UNITED STATES POSTAL DIRECTIVE 317.42e.3" (or something to that effect).  Out of curiosity, I actually looked up the regulation; it says something like "if you can't deliver this letter, it can be discarded."   Hee-hee.  Sure sounds official, doesn't it?


----------



## maggiemae (Jan 2, 2017)

We also get the invites for a free dinner and it is just a scam for retirement planning.  All the bogus stuff we get goes in the shredder and then the trash!  I feel like, if I did not contact you, then I don't want what your selling!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 3, 2017)

I haven't gotten scam "snail mail" but I have gotten scam emails and at least two scam calls. One man thought he had me. He was going to send me free diabetes monitor and/or supplies. All he needed was my medicare card number (which I'm sure he assumed would be my SS #) I told him that I did not give out personal information over the phone to solicotors and that I already had a monitor and plenty of diabetes supplies.


----------



## jerry old (Dec 29, 2019)

Many letters to 'Resident,' Resident does not live here.
Years ago I would write return to sender, don't know if it cost the sender postage or not?


----------

